# Raspberry Leaf Cowl--knit



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

This sweet and delicate neck warmer is a joy to behold and knit! Even though it looks complicated, it is much easier than it looks to knit. Knitted in the round, it can be worked for as wide or as deep as you want just by adding pattern repeats either across the row or up the rows. It features an alternating ripple stitch with a leaf motif for a fancy lace stitch! There is a chart as well as written directions to knit this cowl.

Finished measurements: unblocked are about 30 in circumference x 12 deep.

Yarn: 440 yards fingering weight. Sample was knitted using 1 ball of James C. Brett Supreme Soft & Gentle Baby 4 ply; in colorpink; 70% Acrylic and 30% Polyamide; 482 yards/100grams.

Needles and Notions: 2429 circular knitting needle in size U.S. 5; yarn needle to sew in ends; stitch markers.

You can find it for sale in my Ravelry, craftsy or Etsy stores for $3.99.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/raspberry-leaf-cowl

http://www.etsy.com/listing/199274753/raspberry-leaf-cowl


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

You have quite the eye for design. Lovely work of art.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very very pretty.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Wonderful work . thank you for sharing.


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

very pretty


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh, so pretty :-D :-D


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful Cowl!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Melody, that is a _lovely_ design! :thumbup:


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

It is gorgeous.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty and a very pretty color


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Gorgeous as usual! Love the color.


----------



## jacinta1916 (Oct 19, 2014)

I love it. I am knitting the Courage Scarf for my cousin's birthday. She lives in Illinois. I love your patterns.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It is lovely indeed.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

What a lovely stitch pattern. Very nice.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Really pretty, do love the color yarn chosen!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

I really like this pattern of stitches


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful cowl, the color is lovely !


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Beautiful cowl.. Love the color


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Lainey513 said:


> Beautiful cowl.. Love the color


 :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice and love the color.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

It is so beautiful that I am going to start it IMMEDIATLY!
Thank you for sharing... lovely color also.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

so pretty and I love the color!!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks lovely!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very lovely


----------

